# Vizsla - Big or Small?



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Looking to get my first Vizsla pup.

I've noticed the dog does vary in size quite a bit. Since I'm not crazy about big dogs, I'm tending towards picking a pup (female) from smaller parents. 

Curious about thoughts (pros/cons) if any, that may exist regarding health temperament, etc.

I found a 35lb female, and 50lb male as parents to be bred shortly. I'm guessing that's about as small as they come?

Thanks in advance for your helpful thoughts!
Otto


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

A 35 Lb. girl is a true peanut! And a 50 male is on the smaller side, too. But it depends on what's behind them, parents have the most impact on offspring, but what's behind that contributes too, so take a look at grandparents, and figure a pinch of them in there too.

Vizslas are the smallest Continental pointers, so if they're in standard there should only be about a 2 inch difference in height btwn "Big" ones and "Small" ones. Aside from taking other things into consideration when choosing a breeder (like health and general temperament of both parents), if you're looking for a "Small" or "Smaller" V, what might be more important to you is how much bone they have: Regardless of actual height or overall size, the amount of bone..the actual thickness...can give the impression of a "Big" or "Small"...much more than those 2 inches in height... as well as the length of the neck: Longer necks make a dog look much "Bigger". So, in your case, you might request a dog with "less bone" and a shorter neck.

In general, there's little to no correlation btwn size and health, those are determined by genetics and environment. You control the latter, but the breeder's choice controls the former, which is why its important to choose carefully.


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks so much Gingerling!!


----------



## mrskantz (Aug 1, 2014)

Just FYI, our V's partents were 40lbs (mom) and 53lbs (dad) and our female V is just over 50lbs and definitely resembles her dad's build.

So just a heads up...you could wind up with a 50lb female but your V should be on the smaller side.


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks mrskantz!

Either way this animal will be loved... Somebody did mention that both parents and grand parents are influential in the sizing of animal... If she'd end up large, I'm sure it would be due to grandparents...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

has everything to do if you put them in a show trial - in the field just want a pup that hunts - that said I want a adult pup that meets the AKC conformation rules !!!!!!!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

A 50 lbs dog is pretty much average (conformation ring) and does not look big. For bitches they may be a little lighter but not much. Anything lighter than 40 lbs may either be very thin or out of standard.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

The smaller dogs, have come to be called " Pocket Rockets" IMO breeding is tending toward some smaller dogs to accommodate the condo
Apartment folks that want the Vizsla running companions, family pets. 
The standard is 50+ to 60+ lbs. In our breeder heritage, we have a pup that was 85 lbs. "Hank" he was truly a one-off, and I do not believe his grandeur has been repeated. " BUT YOU NEVER KNOW !! 
Our female was 58 at her max, and to date, Mr. Ferguson ( 2 Yrs) is at 65. Both weights are perfectly normal for their family history.


----------



## Cephas (Dec 13, 2017)

I too have noticed smaller vizslas lately. My bitch was 60lbs, but I wouldn’t mind having a smaller female. Anyone know where I could find a breeder with smaller stock.


----------

